
Long Stay Digital Nomad Visa Bali - remotetribelife
https://www.remotetribe.life/travel-tips-nomads/the-bali-digital-nomad-visa/
======
remotetribelife
There is one big issue you must keep in mind and solve if you want to stay
longer term in Bali. And that is….the VISA. This is a big headache for a lot
of digital nomads who are or want to come in Bali and combine business and
pleasure. More in the link attached. As you will see below, the VISA concern
is quite a hustle right now, but there might be a solution on the horizon very
soon thanks to a mix of expats and local entrepreneurs living in Bali. More to
come later in the article so stay tuned.

